# Mill Stop From Cut Offs



## Patrick (Jun 12, 2015)

Every once and a while I need to make several pieces with the same dimensions or hole layouts. So I decided rather than buy a Mill Stop I would make one out of left over cut off pieces in the scrap bin. Dimensions for this project are not critical nor is the way it is made, just thought I would share what I did.


----------



## natoround (Jun 25, 2015)

Nice job. I was surprised you made a drawing  of such quality  for a quickie  job. I'm guilty of starting  larger projects with less preparation.
I'm glad  you  don't have  my bad  habits.


----------

